

Ask HN: What to cover in a MongoDB case study talk - dmytton

I'm going to be presenting at the upcoming MongoSF conference on MongoDB with a title "Humongous Data at Server Density: Approaching 1 Billion Documents in MongoDB".<p>If you were attending this, what would you like to hear talked about?<p>Database: http://www.mongodb.org
Conference: http://mongosf.eventbrite.com/
Reference articles:<p>"Choosing a non-relational database; why we migrated from MySQL to MongoDB"
http://blog.boxedice.com/2009/07/25/choosing-a-non-relational-database-why-we-migrated-from-mysql-to-mongodb/<p>"Notes from a production MongoDB deployment"
http://blog.boxedice.com/2010/02/28/notes-from-a-production-mongodb-deployment/
======
cperciva
I would prefer "notes from a production deployment" -- I don't think anyone
needs to hear the SQL vs. NoSQL arguments yet another time.

